# Difference between PVC pipe primer and cleaner?



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a curious question. I've always used PVC purple primer and glue. Was helping a friend with a bathroom and the plumber used clear PVC primer and the inspector never said anything. Thought you had to use purple so the inspector knew you actually primed it? But the clear primer looks a lot cleaner. But was at the store the other day and saw a ton of different glues and primers/cleaners. So what is the difference between a PVC cleaner and a PVC primer? When do you use one or the other? And is it alright to use the clear primer instead of the purple? I've always hated how the purple primer looks but thought it was some code?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

http://newsite.oatey.com/Channel/FAQ.html#Q01

I use one-step hot glue for waste and vent pipe- my state has approved it


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

I got my inspectors to let me use the clear primer in areas where the pipe is visible and purple where its hidden...:wink2:....them make alot of glues and primers..not all are code approved..


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

A good inspector will be able to tell if it was cleaned before it was glued.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

TheEplumber said:


> http://newsite.oatey.com/Channel/FAQ.html#Q01
> 
> I use one-step hot glue for waste and vent pipe- my state has approved it


So from what I got from that link is a cleaner is kind of a light duty thing where a primer actually softens the PVC and cleans it to allow the glue to bite better. Is there ever a time where a cleaner is a better choice then a primer? Or just always use a primer before gluing? Guess I don't understand why they even make a cleaner then?



Javiles said:


> A good inspector will be able to tell if it was cleaned before it was glued.


For some reason I thought purple primer was mandatory for some reason. I think next time I have a project I will call the inspector and ask to make sure but it would be great to use a clear primer. I've always hated the way purple primer looks. I'm not the neatest guy and tend to just slop on the primer and glue to make sure it gets 100% coverage.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> Just a curious question. I've always used PVC purple primer and glue. Was helping a friend with a bathroom and the plumber used clear PVC primer and the inspector never said anything. Thought you had to use purple so the inspector knew you actually primed it? But the clear primer looks a lot cleaner. But was at the store the other day and saw a ton of different glues and primers/cleaners. So what is the difference between a PVC cleaner and a PVC primer? When do you use one or the other? And is it alright to use the clear primer instead of the purple? I've always hated how the purple primer looks but thought it was some code?


It may be regional, as some here insist that it's mandatory to use colored primer, although I'm in WI as well, and I've never seen a professional use anything but clear primer. In the last 20 years, I've worked with dozens (maybe hundreds even) of different plumbers and not one used purple. Personally, I think any decent plumber would have to be delerious to try to skimp on primer when theres' so much riding on the line......

You can look for yourself, maybe you can find something I haven't, but take a look at 384.40 (14).

https://docs.legis.wisconsin.gov/co..._and_buildings_and_environment/380_387/384/50


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

ponch37300 said:


> Guess I don't understand why they even make a cleaner then?


Being a DIY guy, sometimes I use scrap pieces of pipe that have been in storage for a while. For me, cleaner does a good job of, well, cleaning.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nick DIY said:


> Being a DIY guy, sometimes I use scrap pieces of pipe that have been in storage for a while. For me, cleaner does a good job of, well, cleaning.


So you use a cleaner and then use a primer and then glue?


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

ponch37300 said:


> So you use a cleaner and then use a primer and then glue?


Yes. The cleaner takes it down to bare, clean plastic without potentially contaminating the primer. Then I prime & glue as usual.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nick DIY said:


> Yes. The cleaner takes it down to bare, clean plastic without potentially contaminating the primer. Then I prime & glue as usual.


That makes a little more sense. I guess for some reason I was thinking you used either/or and not both.


----------



## MarshallTown (Jul 20, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but, it is comes up in search so here goes, couple points. Cleaner is not as "Hot" as primer. :vs_bulb: Cleaner, according to the MSDS is only 30-60% Acetone and Primer is 70-100% Acetone. So, essentially, Primer is "Stronger" than cleaner and, really, if you use alot of it, it may be cheaper for you to buy a gaollon of Acetone at the hardware store. 
Now as far as purple primer, some jurisdictions require it some don't. I personally like it when I am plumbing because glued joints like to "push out", with purple, applied at the right depth, you can quickly spot any pushout and hold it together or correct it.


----------

